# Who Can Resist Fotos...And Collie Question



## SweetDreams (Nov 23, 2009)

As a newbie, I had to share some of the pictures that my husband and I took recently of our small flock. 


This one is just part of the flock....of course looking for something good to eat.







The next ones are of rams that are less than a year old. We are actually trying to decide whether to keep them, or to go ahead and send them out to the stockyards. I like the horns, since that they make the rams easier to guide. But, there are too many males to our female population. We have a total now of about 65 individuals, but I couldn't begin to tell you how many of each we have.....too much to think about mathmatically (from losses and births this year).
















Personally, I live to see flock fotos, and like to share. They are officially our "other" children. 


Also....does anyone do like we do, and use a collie and or pyreness? If so, any suggestions on keeping the collie from being a bully to the lambs.....our "Bear" is a little too eager to get the lambs.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Nov 24, 2009)

Do you mean your collie is used as a LGD?  I don't understand.  Or is he being to aggressive when you're using him to work the flock?  It's my understanding that herding dogs should never be used as guard dogs, because they are not meant to be guards, only herders.  If your collie is being used to herd and being too aggressive, sounds like he needs more training.  


And cute pics!


----------



## SweetDreams (Nov 24, 2009)

Oh, I guess I needed to be clearer. Opps!

Polar Bear is the Pyrenees- and the guard dog who thinks he is a sheep. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Panda Bear is the Collie who is caged away from the flock, and only out to work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Panda has been great with the adult animals, but tends to go for the lambs now that they dont stay as close to momma.

I was just wondering if anyone else trained collies, and if he is just going through a correctable phase, or if it is something else. Most trainers we have dealt with say that it can be trained out. I was curious as to what the consensus was here.

Or, are most flocks here small enough to be driven by hand? We have to have the dogs....too many critters out for our flock, and our flock has enough attitude to need a dog to keep them in line.

Thanks!
I love posting pictures....they are my "other" babies!


----------



## big brown horse (Nov 24, 2009)

I love your animal photos!

I'm glad I'm not the only one with a dirty livestock gurdian dog!!!  I think I'm going to shave mine from the belly to the bum and part of her tail!  She gets knots so bad in those areas and really hates to be brushed.  Otherwise she is a great LGD. 

More photos please!!


----------



## SweetDreams (Nov 24, 2009)

Be careful what you wish for...
More Photos!





Above is part of the flock trying to get to their daily grain ration....as you can see, some are not true Katahdin, or Dorper...but mixed with other breeds. We are using this year to try to cull our flock down to the breed/colors we like the most....

Hard part is deciding what that is we want to keep!






Gotta love the lambs! 






"Yeah Momma- we heard you the first time..."

They are really nosey!

More photos later...


----------



## big brown horse (Nov 24, 2009)

Thank you!!

Beautiful piece of property and those babies!!!


----------



## SweetDreams (Nov 24, 2009)

We are very lucky...we trade pastures with a long time friend...the ones above are at his place, where he keeps a miniture horse during the winter. I took those pictures about 3 weeks ago....we were having a very green fall here in Kentucky. 

We have since moved the flock back to our pastures, where they ate EVERYTHING down to nothing. Silly Sheep!

Actually, it would be neat if someone wanted to chime in on what they thought the breeds were- like many of you, we are new to sheep (or at least owning our own- we have handled for a little bit)

If nothing else, I at least got out the "proud parent" syndrome of showing off the kiddos pictures. 
Shut me up if you can!!

BBH, I have read some of your posts about horses- you can bet I will ask a million questions when it comes time for us to get our own....
Fencing first! But, after that, I feel clueless. Never owned one, but I have been around them my entire life.  Be ready to dish out the advice!!


----------

